

Bram Cohen's fix for git force-push - zodo123
http://bramcohen.com/2013/11/11/the-case-of-the-missing-remote-reflog-command

======
Codhisattva
"In the search for ultimate rather than proximate solutions to problems like
this, it’s important to remember that the software is not immovable."

Not immovable is a great point. Git is ripe for major improvement.

